# Trane xb80 fan works but no cooling...



## hotinoregon (Jul 1, 2015)

The indicator light is a continuous flash (approx 1 second between blinks). When the call for either cooling (for AC) or for heat is made...that indicator still blinks continuously...the code on the circuit board means "Normal no call for for heat" View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1435800247.665717.jpg
 have already replaced the circuit board...any thoughts on what might be the issue? Like I said fan clicks on but no pumping of heat or cool...the outside heat pump unit fan is running also...


----------



## Bitters (Jul 3, 2015)

A little confused, is the inside blower running? Is the compresser outside running?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2015)

Bitters said:


> A little confused, is the inside blower running? Is the compresser outside running?



Welcome and thanks for pitching in.


----------



## hotinoregon (Jul 3, 2015)

The fan in the furnace is running as well as the compressor fan in the heat pump unit outside. Basically the entire system is just blowing air...no cold...no heat...just air


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 5, 2015)

Inside fan is running ?  Condenser fan is running ?  Is the compressor running ?

     Do you have a meter ?  If not , even a $ 10 Harbor Freight volt - ohm meter will get you by .

     Reply back when you are ready to start testing ?

     Is this a straight A/C or a heat pump ?

God bless
Wyr


----------

